# Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

					Neben Kosten und Montageaufwand sind Sicherheitsbedenken eines der häufigsten Argumente gegen Wasserkühlungen. Doch sind diese Ängste begründet? Wir haben zwei typische Ausfallszenarien nachgestellt. Was sind die Folgen eines Defektes der Pumpe oder der Lüfter?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Kleiner Hinweis: Aktuell fehlt noch das Video zum Artikel. Wir sind dran.


----------



## Stratton (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Kann man eigentlich ein MB, das einen vorinstallierten Wasseranschluss hat, auch nur mit Luft betreiben?


----------



## Kyuss89 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Normalerweise schon, da die Kühlkörper einfach so wie bei einem normalen Board funktionieren, sie werden halt nur nicht aktiv mitgekühlt.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Vielen Dank für den Artikel Torsten  Da ich meine WaKü demmnächst zusammenbaue, gibt mir dieser Artikel gute Tipps was Temperatur angeht. Bin froh das ein Ausfall der Pumpe selten ist und ein Temperatursensor für die WaKü habe ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Ready (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Also mir ist die Pumpe mal ausgefallen...
Danach war der Dichtungsring vom CPU Kühler dann minimal undicht (Cuplex XT di) und der Knickschutz um den Schlauch am CPU Kühler hat sich total verformt (so eine Art Plastikspirale). Hab mir auch direkt die Finger verbrannt als ich nachgesehen hab was los ist. Der Hardware an sich ist aber dabei nichts passiert. Luftkühler montiert und alles lief wieder.
Der Schreck war aber erst mal groß


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

So harmlos ist ein Pumpenausfall nicht...

Ich hatte etwa erst vor einem halben Jahr einen Kreislaufausfall. Nicht durch einen Pumpenausfall sondern wegen einem versehentlich geschlossenen Bypassventil- im Ergebnis aber das selbe.

Der CPU hat sich dadurch jedenfalls auf bis zu 115°C erhitzt und es kam zu Überhitzungsbedingten Abstürzen. Das Wasser im CPU Kühler wurde bis an den Siedepunkt erhitzt. Die PVC Schläuche unmittelbar am Kühler sind dadurch so weich geworden und haben sich dauerhaft verformt sodass sich einer der beiden Schläuche nach einer Wiederinbetriebnahme des Kreislaufs als ich den Fehler erkannt hatte gelöst hat- trotz Verschraubung; der folgende Wasserschaden hat mich meinen Core i7 3930K und das dazugehörige Mainboard gekostet- also ein ganz beträchtlicher Schaden.

Man muss festhalten das durch einen Pumpenausfall oder ein sonstiger Kühlmitteldurchsatzverlust sowohl Kühler mit Plexiglasdeckel als auch PVC-Schläuche an den Kühlern beschädigt werden können was wiederum potenziell katastrophale Leckagen zur Folge haben kann. Nach einem Pumpenausfall sollten unbedingt alle fraglichen Wasserkühlungskomponenten und insbesondere Schlauchanschlüsse überprüft werden, insbesondere in Mitleidenschaft gezogene Schlauchstücke sollte man im Zweifel tauschen.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Mir ist mein erstes System völlig verstopft wegen Partikelresten die ich nach der Reinigung des Kühlkörpers anscheinend nicht gut genug herausbekam. Sie lief knapp 2 Jahre völlig anstandslos, dann wurde die Pumpe lauter und Spiele begannen zu ruckeln. Irgendwann schmierte auch das System komplett ab. 

Der Schreck war groß und der Schaden total. Prozessor und Graka waren nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und wochenlang viel zu heiss gelaufen.

Mittlerweile hab ich eine USB Verbindung zur Pumpe und das System natürlich wesentlich gründlicher gereinigt. Neukäufe waren gute 1500€. Es kann also durchaus zu erhebichen Schäden kommen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> So harmlos ist ein Pumpenausfall nicht...
> 
> Ich hatte etwa erst vor einem halben Jahr einen Kreislaufausfall. Nicht durch einen Pumpenausfall sondern wegen einem versehentlich geschlossenen Bypassventil- im Ergebnis aber das selbe.
> 
> ...



kann halt auch schief gehen .... ich hatte das 'bastelproblem' mit der nicht wieder angeschlossenen pume () und das system mal eben 2 stunden ohne angeschlossene pumpe laufen lassen .... zum glück waren dannach keinerlei schäden an hardware vorhanden, der cpu block war aber bis zum abkühlen nicht mehr anzufassen ....


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Stratton schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich ein MB, das einen vorinstallierten Wasseranschluss hat, auch nur mit Luft betreiben?



Alle aktuellen Modelle haben einen kombinierten Wasser-oder-Luft-Kühler. Auch rückblickend wären mir nur MSIs X38 und X48 Hydrogen in Erinnerung, die einen reinen Wasserkühler verbaut hatten. Aus dem Grafikkartenbereich weiß ich, dass Hardwarehersteller einen großen Bogen um reine Wasserkühlungshardware machen – es gibt zu viele Leute, die pauschal das "beste" (/teuerste) Produkt kaufen und einbauen, ohne sich über dessen Funktionsweise (=Wasserkühlung erforderlich) Gedanken zu machen.




Ready schrieb:


> Also mir ist die Pumpe mal ausgefallen...
> Danach war der Dichtungsring vom CPU Kühler dann minimal undicht (Cuplex XT di) und der Knickschutz um den Schlauch am CPU Kühler hat sich total verformt (so eine Art Plastikspirale). Hab mir auch direkt die Finger verbrannt als ich nachgesehen hab was los ist. Der Hardware an sich ist aber dabei nichts passiert. Luftkühler montiert und alles lief wieder.
> Der Schreck war aber erst mal groß



Aus Interesse: Wie lange lieg das System ohne Kühlung und wo trat die Undichtigkeit aus? Der XT DI besteht, bis auf das Plexi-Fenster ganz oben, eigentlich aus temperaturunempfindlichen Materialien.


----------



## Longinos (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Bei meiner Wasserkühlung hab ich auch auf Sicherheit gesetzt nur das mit dem klaren Schlauch der nach einem Jahr so gar nicht mehr Durchsichtig war habe ich unterschätzt, da war mir dann das Aussehen des Schlauches so gar nicht mehr wichtig! Mir wurde dann der Norprene Tubing Schlauch von einem Community Mitglied empfohlen und bin sehr dankbar für diesen tipp!
Bilder sind auf meiner Profil Seite zu finden wenn es interessiert!


----------



## uka (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Also ich habe einen 3930k und hatte schon 2x einen Pumpenausfall (Pumpensteuerung gestorben) - beim ersten mal hat die CPU bei 95° dicht gemacht und es gab ein Bluescreen, beim zweiten mal war der PC im Idle und ich habe nur gemerkt das die Temps plötzlich bei 65° und nicht bei 31° im Idle lagen - darauf den Ausfall bemerkt (so nach ein paar Stunden Film schauen/TS3 Unterhaltung).

Ich habe aber auch schon mal ein Mainboard geflutet - hat (dank Protect IP) das Mainboard nicht weiter gestört (lief ganz normal weiter). Danach kurz mit dem Handtuch abgetrocknet und weiter ging es.


----------



## Ready (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: Wie lange lieg das System ohne Kühlung und wo trat die Undichtigkeit aus? Der XT DI besteht, bis auf das Plexi-Fenster ganz oben, eigentlich aus temperaturunempfindlichen Materialien.


Kann ich leider nicht sagen. Mir ist der Ausfall erst aufgefallen als sich der Rechner automatisch abschaltete. Dachte erst an einen "normalen" Absturz und habe versucht das System wieder zu booten - ging aber direkt nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus. Daraufhin habe ich dann mal nachgesehen und am total verformten Knickschutz bemerkt dass die Pumpe wohl nicht mehr lief.
Der Rechner war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch nicht sonderlich ausgelastet, ich war nur am surfen.

Undicht ist der XT di immer noch ... habe den nie repariert. Wasser tritt unter dem Plexiglasdeckel aus also tippe ich auf den Dichtungsring unter dem Deckel. Es tritt aber nur wenig Wasser aus - ein Tropfen oder so alle paar Minuten


----------



## Echo321 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Mit einem Durchflusssensor hinter der Pumpe, einem Temperatursensor hinter dem CPU Kühler und entsprechenden Einstellungen an der Pumpensteuerung (rote LED einschalten wenn Durchfluss zu niedrig bzw. Temperatur zu hoch (hier erst die Lüfter hochdrehen)) bin ich wohl gut abgesichert. Im BIOS dann noch die Shutdown Temperatur für den CPU auf 75° Grad, nicht leitendes Kühlmittel im Kreislauf und Temp. Anzeigen auf dem zweiten Monitor immer im Blick. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme abgesehen von Sauereien beim basteln 

Das die Schläuche weich werden ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Gerade ein kurzes Stück Schlauch zwischen CPU und GPU kommt nicht ohne Knickschutz aus.


----------



## Cheytac (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Ich hab mal ne Stunde Assassin's Creed Black Flag komplett passiv gespielt mit einem 240er und einem 140er Radiator (i5 2500k, gtx 770, itx Gehäuse). 

Ich habe in der Lüftersteuerung extra alle Lüfter aktiviert aber aus welchem Grund auch immer hat die Steuerung sie wieder deaktiviert. Habe so ca 2 Meter entfernt vom PC am Fernseher gespielt und nichts mitbekommen. Nach einer Stunde fragte ich mich auf einmal, warum es hier so nach angeschmortem Plastik riecht. Als ich dann nachschaute zeigte die Wassertemperatur 90 Grad (höher geht die Anzeige nicht). 

Alle Teile haben es unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## Schallrich (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Longinos schrieb:


> Bei meiner Wasserkühlung hab ich auch auf Sicherheit gesetzt nur das mit dem klaren Schlauch der nach einem Jahr so gar nicht mehr Durchsichtig war habe ich unterschätzt, da war mir dann das Aussehen des Schlauches so gar nicht mehr wichtig! Mir wurde dann der Norprene Tubing Schlauch von einem Community Mitglied empfohlen und bin sehr dankbar für diesen tipp!
> Bilder sind auf meiner Profil Seite zu finden wenn es interessiert!



Ich habe den selben Schlauch. Die Dinger sind echt Top 
Habe gar nicht erst mit dem durchsichtigen angefangen.


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Cheytac schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Stunde Assassin's Creed Black Flag komplett passiv gespielt mit einem 240er und einem 140er Radiator (i5 2500k, gtx 770, itx Gehäuse).
> 
> Ich habe in der Lüftersteuerung extra alle Lüfter aktiviert aber aus welchem Grund auch immer hat die Steuerung sie wieder deaktiviert. Habe so ca 2 Meter entfernt vom PC am Fernseher gespielt und nichts mitbekommen. Nach einer Stunde fragte ich mich auf einmal, warum es hier so nach angeschmortem Plastik riecht. Als ich dann nachschaute zeigte die Wassertemperatur 90 Grad (höher geht die Anzeige nicht).
> 
> Alle Teile haben es unbeschadet überstanden.



Was hast du für eine Hardware? Die meisten WaKüs haben so groß dimensionierte Radiatoren das man auch ohne Lüfter kaum 90°C erreichen kann...


----------



## Robbi373 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Deutschlands größtem Let's Player fällt die WaKü-Pumpe aus und PCGH bringt einen Artikel über Pumpen/Lüfterausfall. Zufall? Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Maverick3k (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Vor allem war es bei ihm das zweite Mal, ihm ist doch vor einer Weile schon mal eine krepiert.




Superwip schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Hardware? Die meisten WaKüs  haben so groß dimensionierte Radiatoren das man auch ohne Lüfter kaum  90°C erreichen kann...



Und was ist mit Single Radiator?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Robbi373 schrieb:


> Deutschlands größtem Let's Player fällt die WaKü-Pumpe aus und PCGH bringt einen Artikel über Pumpen/Lüfterausfall. Zufall? Ich glaube nicht



Ich weiß nicht, wieso jemand seine Pumpe als Reaktion auf meine Artikel zerstören sollte, aber ich habe den Artikel seit Monaten auf der todo-Liste 

Die Nutzung eines Sandy-Bridge-E-Systems im Video (mittlerweile auch online) ist übrigens auch keine Reaktion auf die beiden i7-3930K-Beispiele hier im Thread. Wir sind einfach nur nah an der Realität


----------



## Maverick3k (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Und ihr habt Daniel um sein "PCGH in Gefahr" gebracht"


----------



## bschicht86 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Geknickte Schläuche verhindere ich bei mir, indem ich seit der ersten Stunde mit einer Custom-WaKü 90°-Winkel nutze. So kommt der Schlauch nicht in die Verlegenheit, um eine Kurve einzuknicken. 

Da ich zudem mittlerweile ein zimlich großen Kreislauf habe (88 CPU-Kerne und 5 Grafikkarten), habe ich mittlerweile 2 Pumpen an 2 verschiedenen Stellen im Kreislauf. Dennoch hatte ich schon mit einem Pumpenausfall zu kämpfen. 
Erste Pumpe nach dem AGB hatte irgendwie nicht mehr gefördert und die andere hatte sich Luft aus dem Kreislauf einvberleibt (Normalerweise sorgt eine Pumpe immer dafür, dass die andere Luft schnellstens wieder los wird) und förderte dadurch nur noch minimalst. Dennoch reichte es noch irgendwie, 1/3tel aller CPU's unter Vollast zu betreiben.

Lüfterausfall hatte ich noch keinen, aber enn ich nur meinen Spiele-PC an habe, sollten 2 passive MoRa dennoch gut kühlen können.


----------



## country (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Bei mir hat die Pumpe einer kompakt Wasserkühlung mal den geist aufgegeben. Gleich nach Rechnerstart habe ich WoT gestartet und schon ging der PC aus. Beim nächsten Start habe ich erstmal CPU-C und coretemp geladen, da war die Sache dann auch schon klar. Um wenigstens einen neuen Kühler kaufen zu können habe ich den 3770K auf 1 Kern ohne HT, 1,6 GHz und -0,2V gedrosselt. Da konnte man dann auch fast eine Stunde surfen bevor man die 80-90°C überschritten hat. Die Antec 620 hatte nur ein Jahr gehalten. War aber ein Gewinn, daher ist ein umtausch schwierig.


----------



## Robbi373 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieso jemand seine Pumpe als Reaktion auf meine Artikel zerstören sollte, aber ich habe den Artikel seit Monaten auf der todo-Liste
> 
> Die Nutzung eines Sandy-Bridge-E-Systems im Video (mittlerweile auch online) ist übrigens auch keine Reaktion auf die beiden i7-3930K-Beispiele hier im Thread. Wir sind einfach nur nah an der Realität



Ich hab die Lösung: Thorsten hat die einzige magische Glaskugel, die noch funktioniert


----------



## Maverick3k (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Geknickte Schläuche verhindere ich bei mir, indem ich seit der ersten Stunde mit einer Custom-WaKü 90°-Winkel nutze. So kommt der Schlauch nicht in die Verlegenheit, um eine Kurve einzuknicken.
> 
> Da ich zudem mittlerweile ein zimlich großen Kreislauf habe (88 CPU-Kerne und 5 Grafikkarten), habe ich mittlerweile 2 Pumpen an 2 verschiedenen Stellen im Kreislauf. Dennoch hatte ich schon mit einem Pumpenausfall zu kämpfen.
> Erste Pumpe nach dem AGB hatte irgendwie nicht mehr gefördert und die andere hatte sich Luft aus dem Kreislauf einvberleibt (Normalerweise sorgt eine Pumpe immer dafür, dass die andere Luft schnellstens wieder los wird) und förderte dadurch nur noch minimalst. Dennoch reichte es noch irgendwie, 1/3tel aller CPU's unter Vollast zu betreiben.
> ...



88 Kerne? Was machst du? Rendering/Animation? Und was für CPUs? Oder zählst du Threads dazu?


----------



## ChrisMSI (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Das ist der vorteil an einer altertümlichen 1046 aquarienpumpe die auch tatsächlich mit 220volt betrieben wird. die geht nicht einfach aus und ist kaputt, deren ausfall kündigt sich über monate mit klackern  an und man hat genug zeit sie zu tauschen oder das pumprad zu wechseln. also meine läuft jetzt seit sagenhaften 6 jahren und da sie 220volt ist mache ich sie auch nie aus, zuviel aufwand den stecker zu ziehen, und in anbetracht dieser laufzeit ist es als wahnsinn zu bezeichen das die pumpe noch keinerlei ermüdung zeigt.


----------



## TheAbyss (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Robbi373 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung: Thorsten hat die einzige magische Glaskugel, die noch funktioniert



OT: Ohh funktionierende Magische Kugeln.. da hat wohl einer "The Dark Tower" kürzlich wieder gelesen....


----------



## Grestorn (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Normalerweise wird eine Wasserkühlung doch überwacht. Also mit einem Durchflussmesser und Temperaturmesser. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie da eine solche Panne so lange unbemerkt bleiben kann, damit ein echter Hardwareschaden entsteht.

Klar, wenn man an jeder Ecke spart und somit auch keine Überwachung hat, dann kann das passieren. Wer am falschen Ende spart, zahl aber nun mal oft doppelt...

Gerade AquaComputer bietet doch solch gute Überwachungssysteme an...


----------



## Najuno (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Also ich habe bei meinem Streaming Rechner mit SLI und 8 Kerner bewusst mal die Lüfter des Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080 abgestellt (4x 180mm Silverstone HSP) und mal ne weile Valley im Loop laufen lassen. Dank meines vergleichsweise sehr großen Kühlkreislaufs, also hoher Wassermenge und des externen Radiators war nur ein sehr langsamer Temperaturanstieg zu beobachten. Also da wäre genug Zeit allemal zu reagieren bevor die Flüssigkeit kritische Temps erreichen würde. Und selbst mit nur 1x 180mm Lüfter könnte ich das System stabil betreiben, und abgesehen davon ist es unwahrscheinlich (ausser der Controler geht kaputt), daß alle 4 Lüfter gleichzeitig den Geist aufgeben.

Habe aber auch PETG Tubing und damit sollte man vorsichtiger sein. Denn während PVC Schläuche iwann auch mal nachgeben, so kommen die PETG Tubes durch höhere Temps in den plastisch verformbaren Bereich und dann fängt das System an mehreren Stellen an Undichtigkeiten an den Fittingen aufzuweisen. Passiert ist das z.B. dem YouTuber KennschundCo.

Vor einem Pumpenausfall habe ich jedoch weniger Angst, eine D5 mit Keramiklager hat im Schnitt eine Lebensdauer von 5Jahren und so eine Pumpe verabschiedet sich meist mit einem Lagerschaden, der sich vorher durch Rattergeräusche ankündigt. 
Und da ich mit 3 Monitoren arbeite habe ich meine Temps und Taktraten auch beim Benchmarken, Gaming oder was auch immer im Blick. Aida64 Extreme oder ähnliche Software sind hier zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Bei Hardtubes isses fataler. Da verschmilzt das Rogr mit dem Anschluss und kann nur mit Gewalt entfernt werden. ORinge sind dann Fratze.


----------



## ChrisMSI (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird eine Wasserkühlung doch überwacht. Also mit einem Durchflussmesser und Temperaturmesser. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie da eine solche Panne so lange unbemerkt bleiben kann, damit ein echter Hardwareschaden entsteht.
> 
> Klar, wenn man an jeder Ecke spart und somit auch keine Überwachung hat, dann kann das passieren. Wer am falschen Ende spart, zahl aber nun mal oft doppelt...
> 
> Gerade AquaComputer bietet doch solch gute Überwachungssysteme an...




bei solider technik ist keine überwachung nötig will ich mal behaupten. klar schöne spielerei, aber wie bei mir bspw. mit ner 1046 da kann einfach nichts kaputt gehen, also ist es für mich unnötig.


----------



## Robbi373 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> OT: Ohh funktionierende Magische Kugeln.. da hat wohl einer "The Dark Tower" kürzlich wieder gelesen....



Das Buch kenn ich leider nicht, mein Post war nur ne Referenz auf den PCGH-Insider bei Vermutungen für die Zukunft, dass die Glaskugel nicht funktioniert und man deswegen nicht recht haben muss 

Aber genug OT.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Die Folgen? Gronkhs Stream fällt aus  seine Pumpe hat den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## bschicht86 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> 88 Kerne? Was machst du? Rendering/Animation? Und was für CPUs? Oder zählst du Threads dazu?



AMD hat derzeit noch keine "Threads"  
Zudem sind das alles "nur" Phenom x6 und Bullis bzw. Visheras verteilt auf 3 Boards.

Anwendung? Hobby alias BOINC wie z.B. den Wettbewerb BOINC Pentathlon für P3DNow!


----------



## Lexx (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird eine Wasserkühlung doch überwacht


Kompaktwasserkühlungen aber im Normalphall nicht.
Und die werden um Größenordnungen mehr verkauft als Customs.


----------



## akuji13 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird eine Wasserkühlung doch überwacht. Also mit einem Durchflussmesser und Temperaturmesser. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie da eine solche Panne so lange unbemerkt bleiben kann, damit ein echter Hardwareschaden entsteht.



Das frage ich mich auch.

Das muss auch gar nicht viel kosten:
Ich habe nur eine einfache Bitfenix Lüftersteuerung und die Sensoren davon hängen z. B. am Grafikkarten Kühler bzw. dessen backplate.

Sollte die Pumpe ausfallen werden die Lüfter hochgeregelt was mir sofort auffallen würde, da sie sonst immer mit 400 oder 600 U/MIN (Winter/Sommer) laufen.
Die D5 gibt das Signal auch nochmal an die Lüftersteuerung ab und würde Alarm auslösen.

Sollten Lüfter ausfallen wäre das im Prinzip egal...der 360er + MO-RA 3 haben genug Fläche. 

Aber warum sollten auch die 7 gleichzeitig ausfallen? Das Szenario ist sehr unrealistisch.
Wenn die Lüftersteuerung komplett ausfällt würde auch das auffallen weil die Lüfter entweder voll aufdrehen oder komplett stehen bleiben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

CoreTemp reicht mir als Mittel gegen Schäden durch Pumpenausfälle aus. 

CoreTemp-->Optionen-->Überhitzungsschutz ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die CPU reagiert flächenbedingt mit einem schnelleren Temperaturanstieg als die GPU und das System wird heruntergefahren, bevor ein Schaden entstehen kann.


----------



## akuji13 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Sowas kommt noch dazu.

Habe kein mainboard was keine Notabschaltung anhand einer vordefinierten Temperatur hätte.


----------



## h_tobi (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird eine Wasserkühlung doch überwacht. Also mit einem Durchflussmesser und Temperaturmesser. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie da eine solche Panne so lange unbemerkt bleiben kann, damit ein echter Hardwareschaden entsteht.
> 
> Klar, wenn man an jeder Ecke spart und somit auch keine Überwachung hat, dann kann das passieren. Wer am falschen Ende spart, zahl aber nun mal oft doppelt...
> 
> Gerade AquaComputer bietet doch solch gute Überwachungssysteme an...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Wer genug Geld für ne ordentliche Wasserkühlung hat, sollte auch genug Geld für ein AQ 6 Pro oder besser haben. 

Neben der geilen Lüftersteuerung kann auch die Pumpe, Wassertemperatur, Wasserstand, Durchfluss ecta. überwacht werden. 

Meine sinnvollste Investition in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Grestorn (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



ChrisMSI schrieb:


> bei solider technik ist keine überwachung nötig will ich mal behaupten. klar schöne spielerei, aber wie bei mir bspw. mit ner 1046 da kann einfach nichts kaputt gehen, also ist es für mich unnötig.



Jeder Kreislauf kann sich zusetzen. Oder Du hast ein Leck. Ich geh da lieber auf Nummer Sicher. Die paar Euro für die (zugegebenermaßen auch recht coole) Überwachung ist mir das wert...


----------



## OC_Burner (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Grobe Fahrlässigkeit könnte man unterstellen sollte kein Überhitzungsschutz in welcher Form auch immer vorhanden sein. Meine Laing DDC läuft schon über 10 Jahre problemfrei und so langsam mache ich mir sorgen wann sie nunmal gedenkt auszufallen, denn ewig wird auch die nicht laufen. Gedankliche Spielereien eine zweite Pumpe dazu zu schalten oder doch endlich mal eine Überhitzungsschutzwarnung zu realisieren sind vorhanden. Ja Pumpenausfall gab es bei mir schonmal aber nur weil vergessen wurde den Pumpenstromstecker anzuschließen. Ein nach mehreren Minuten erfolgter Notaus erinnerte mich daran etwas vergessen zu haben. Die Schläuche jedenfalls haben sich bedankt. Die restliche Hardware nahm es mit Gelassenheit.


----------



## BmwM3 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

ich hab ein Aquaduct mark II , letzt war mein Cpu-Kühler verschleimt und der Durchfluss ging in den Keller, Die Durchflussüberwachung hat sofort laut Alarm geschlagen, also ist nix weiter passiert! Temps und Lüfter werden genauso überwacht! Das Teil ist echt super!
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/sets-und-systeme/externe-sets/15295/aquacomputer-aquaduct-360-xt-mark-v-ceramic-externe-wasserkuehlung


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



BmwM3 schrieb:


> ich hab ein Aquaduct mark II , letzt war mein Cpu-Kühler verschleimt und der Durchfluss ging in den Keller, Die Durchflussüberwachung hat sofort laut Alarm geschlagen, also ist nix weiter passiert! Temps und Lüfter werden genauso überwacht! Das Teil ist echt super!
> http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/sets-und-systeme/externe-sets/15295/aquacomputer-aquaduct-360-xt-mark-v-ceramic-externe-wasserkuehlung


Habe/hatte ein Aquaduct 720 XT MK V, ja im Grunde kein schlechtes Gerät. Nur verbaut Aquacomputer viel zu laute Lüfter. Daher wurde es inzwischen ersetzt und steht nur noch da, falls mal die Pumpe ausfällt und ich Ersatz brauche.


----------



## Grestorn (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Eigenartig. Ich höre die Lüfter kaum. Nur wenn sie Volllast laufen, was sie eigentlich nie tun.


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



uka schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch schon mal ein Mainboard geflutet - hat (*dank Protect IP*) das Mainboard nicht weiter gestört (lief ganz normal weiter).





Echo321 schrieb:


> (...) , nicht leitendes Kühlmittel im Kreislauf (...)


Auch wenn es gerne so beworben wird, sobald ihr das Wasser in den Kreislauf kippt, ist es nicht mehr "nicht leitend".
Durch Staub und Ionen aus den Metallen wird es leitend.




bschicht86 schrieb:


> (...) die andere hatte sich Luft aus dem Kreislauf einverleibt (...)


Und woher kam die Luft? Wenn alles dicht und ordentlich entlüftet ist, ist die einzige Luft im System im AGB.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nur verbaut Aquacomputer viel zu laute Lüfter. Daher wurde es inzwischen ersetzt und steht nur noch da, falls mal die Pumpe ausfällt und ich Ersatz brauche.


Warum nicht einfach die Lüfter getauscht?


----------



## akuji13 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es gerne so beworben wird, sobald ihr das Wasser in den Kreislauf kippt, ist es nicht mehr "nicht leitend".
> Durch Staub und Ionen aus den Metallen wird es leitend.



Aquacomputer Double Protect war bei mir selbst nach 2 Jahren nicht leitend, die Grafikkartenrückseite stand komplett unter "Wasser".

In " deshalb weil es kein Wasser ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Eigenartig. Ich höre die Lüfter kaum. Nur wenn sie Volllast laufen, was sie eigentlich nie tun.


Ein I7-4790k@4,5 Ghz und 2 Titan X heizen ganz schön. Die Lüfter liefen nach kurzer Zeit immer auf Volllast. Und das ist genauso unerträglich wie ein Referenz Luftkühler. 



SpatteL schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die Lüfter getauscht?


Kennst du das Aquaduct? Vermutlich nicht. Selbst Aquacomputer rät davon ab selber da was umzubauen. Es ist anscheinend recht schwer das Teil wieder Dicht zu bekommen. 
Nach dem Aquaduct kam ein Gigant 3360, bekam leider einen der von Anfang an nicht Dicht war. Jetzt nutze ich einen Mora 420 Pro und bin Temperatur und Lautstärke Mäßig zufrieden.


----------



## Cheytac (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Hardware? Die meisten WaKüs haben so groß dimensionierte Radiatoren das man auch ohne Lüfter kaum 90°C erreichen kann...



Verbaut waren 2 XSPC Low Profile Radiatoren, einer 240 mm und einer 140 mm, in einem Bitfenix Prodigy Gehäuse. Die Pumpe war eine innovatek HPPS im Silent Modus in welcher auch die Temperatur gemessen wurde (heißeste Stelle, das Wasser kam direkt von der Grafikkarte). 

Kann natürlich auch gut sein, das die Temperatursensoren ab einer gewissen Schwelle ungenau werden.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Also bei mir hängt alles am Mainboard (Pumpe am CPU-Lüfteranschluss und Lüfter auf die 2 übrigen Ansschlüsse aufgesplittet) wenn da was Ausfällt, dann meldet mir das Mainboard das.
Hardware habe ich einmal beim Befüllen versehentlich geflutet und einmal war ein Schlauch, der ziemlich eng gebogen war, beim Transport leicht undicht geworden, was mir dann aber erst 1,2 Monate später auffiel, als sich auf der Festplatte grüne Flecken vom G48 befanden. Kaputt gegangen ist allerdings noch nichts, trotz teilweise abenteuerlicher Aufbauten(Mitlerweile mach ich es aber Ordentlich)

Was an Tüllen so schlimm sein soll, das verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Die Tüllen müssen halt passend sein, ich musste meinen Schlauch(Tygon) aufwärmen, damit ich ihn mit recht viel Gewalt draufbekam.
Ich Habe aktuell nicht einmal ein Zusatz im Wasser, wobei ich jetzt vor kurzem die Schläuche getauscht habe, da sie nach einem Jahr recht trüb waren, die Kühler sehen jedoch wie neu aus, keine Korrosion oder Rückstände.
Leider scheint der neue Schlauch auch schon grün zu werden, nach nichtmal 2 Monaten.


----------



## lenne0815 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Tolles Video Thorsten ! 

Hab tatsächlich auch was gelernt, bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen das Wasser auf Mobo=tot bedeutet. 

Sind bei mir vielleicht noch Relikte aus Cyrix Zeiten vom mir mal ne Schraube aufs Mainboard gefallen ist, was sofort mit Funken und Hardwaretot einherging.

Kleiner Tip generell zum Video, grade in den ersten Minuten wirkst du extrem Steif, ein ganz klein wenig Bewegung in Armen / Oberkörper würde sicherlich etwas weniger nerdig kommen


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



akuji13 schrieb:


> In " deshalb weil es kein Wasser ist.


Naklar ist da Wasser drin, was soll dort denn sonst drin sein?

Es ist leitend, nur führt das bewässern von einzelnen Komponenten nicht zwangsläufig zum Kurzschluss, da die Spannungen mit 12V oder weniger eben sehr gering sind.
Meist Stürzt der Rechner nach einigen Sekunden ab, da doch irgendwo Ströme fließen, wo sie nicht sollen.

Nicht leitend ist Öl oder ganz spezielle Mittel z.B. 3M Novec:
Computer Liquid Cooling (Submersion) with 3M Novec - YouTube



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Kennst du das Aquaduct?


Nein, wenn das so ist, ist es natürlich Mist.


----------



## nonamez78 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Herrliches Video, vielen Dank!  Ich hatte die Laufzeit von 17 Minuten gesehen und gedacht "och, ne. Die Zeit hast du gerade nicht". Naja, kam dann anders . Weiter so!


----------



## DjTomCat (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Sehr schöner Artikel und das Video war auch erste Sahne.


----------



## DHCP (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Böser Artikel und Video, hat mich doch glatt animiert unter den Schreibtisch zu krabbeln, Seitenteil zu öffnen und alle Anschlüsse und Wasserstand zu checken


----------



## uka (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es gerne so beworben wird, sobald ihr das Wasser in den Kreislauf kippt, ist es nicht mehr "nicht leitend".
> Durch Staub und Ionen aus den Metallen wird es leitend.


RAM-Bänke und 2 PCIe Slots standen unter "Wasser" - Board lief ohne Probleme weiter. Seit dem glaube ich auch an die Videos, wo Rechner mit dem Zeug geflutet werden und weiterlaufen. Das "Wasser" ist auch eher schmiere und ohne richtige Seife bekommst du es von den Fingern nicht ab .. die bleiben dann "glitschig".


----------



## wolflux (1. August 2016)

Sehr schöner Thread.
Ich verwende 2 Phobya DC, eine 260 Ausgang Radi Eingang Grafik und eine 400
 für den Eingang Radi.Fällt eine aus ist der Flusswiederstand nicht gebremst.

Ein Higendcomputer kann auch für so viel Geld mit 2 Pumpen betrieben werden.
Sorry Dpost Smartphone


----------



## Breyten (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Vielen Dank für den sehr guten Bericht sowie Video.  Was man noch hinzufügen kann ist, wenn man PETG statt Acrylröhre verwendet, dass PETG viel schneller sich verformen kann, weil PETG einen geringeren Schmelzpunkt als Acryl hat.

Was das zusammen mit Grafikkarten passieren kann, die einen gehackten BIOS haben, kann man in diesem Video sehr gut sehen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFP2qC_XzT0

Klar, das alles kann jemand abschrecken eine Wasserkühlung in seinem System zu verbauen. Allerdings sollten solche Szenarien die WaKü-Bauer dazu sensibilisieren, sorgfältig zu arbeiten, damit sowas gar nicht erst entstehen kann.


----------



## wolflux (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Cool nehme ich auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Video jetzt auch gesehen und mir sind da ein paar Sachen aufgefallen:

- "Die Echtheit dieser Windowsversion wurde noch nicht getestet" Soso  (Kaum lesbar unter dem Fenster mit den Temperaturen unten Rechts)
- Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen im Video, das Schlauchanschlüsse NUR von Hand feszuschrauben sind, das gilt auch wenn man die Überwurfmutter anzieht! Ansonsten kann der Schlauch Risse bekommen und Undicht werden.
- Ihr habt richtig alte Grafikkarten bei euch im Regal


----------



## maCque (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Schöner Test, danke das ihr euch so viel Mühe gegeben habt 

@ Gamer090: Das sie noch nicht registriert ist muss ja nichts heißen


----------



## Deimos (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Hatte lediglich einmal einen Ausfall der Pumpe, der Stromstecker war rausgerutscht. Der PC strahlte deutlich mehr Wärme ab als sonst, aber blieb soweit stabil.

Überwachung hatte ich in Form der Aquasuite, Durchflusssensor o.ä. habe ich nicht. Ich finde die Überwachungstools etc. eigentlich ziemlich fancy, einfach weil ich auf Diagramme und Anzeigen stehe, aber mal schauen, was ich im neuen Rechner davon wirklich verbaue. Optik geht vor. 
Wirklich passieren sollte ja eigentlich nix, das Zeug ist deutlich robuster, als man meinen möchte.


----------



## cht47 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Hab den Test gar nicht erst gelesen. Die Folgen kann ich in einem Satz formulieren da meine Pumpe über 230V läuft und ich die schon öfters nach dem Urlaub vergessen habe wieder anzuschalten oder die Sperrhähne aufzudrehen (Radiator ist extern). Pumpe aus, Wasser wird warm, CPU wird warm, PC schaltet sich ab.. aber nice try


----------



## Kiesewetter (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Ich habe in all den Jahren nur einen Ausfall bei der Wasserkühlung gehabt. Die Pumpe einer eben mal 4 Monate alten AiO Wasserkühlung (Alphacool Eisberg 240) auf einem AMD FX hatte sich aus heiterem Himmel verabschiedet. Zum Glück hatte ich im BIOS einen Alarm bei der CPU-Temperatur hinterlegt und als hier die kritische Grenze erreicht wurde piepte es los. Ich hab den Rechner dann direkt runtergefahren und er hat es gut überstanden. Der Händler sagte mir, von ein paar hundert verkauften AiO dieser Marke wäre das der erste Fall wo sich eine Pumpe so schnell verabschiedet. Man hat das Ding sogar zur Begutachtung zum Hersteller geschickt. Tja, wie ein 6er im Lotto nur eben anders herum. 

Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile ein großer Fan von dem Prinzip Wasserkühlung. Es ist definitiv die beste Art eine CPU perfekt zu kühlen und gleichzeitig die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen. Ich würde mich auch gerne mal an einer Custom-Kühlung versuchen aber bisher hatte ich einfach zu viel Angst etwas zu verbocken und anschließend Wasser auf dem Mainboard zu haben.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Und woher kam die Luft? Wenn alles dicht und ordentlich entlüftet ist, ist die einzige Luft im System im AGB.



Da ich mehrere Systeme verbinde, habe ich auch Schnellkupplungen drin, die beim Lösen und wieder zusammenstecken etwas Luft mitbringen. Zudem können überhitzende Systeme auch sehr gut Luft aus dem Wasser lösen. 
Daher tu ich ja auch nicht nach jedem "kuppeln" die Rechner so drehen, dass die Luft gut raus geht. Deshalb hab ich ja 2 Pumpen, dass anfallende Luft so schnell durch eine Pumpe durchgedrückt wird.


----------



## ZMC (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Echo321 schrieb:


> Mit einem Durchflusssensor hinter der Pumpe, einem Temperatursensor hinter dem CPU Kühler und entsprechenden Einstellungen an der Pumpensteuerung (rote LED einschalten wenn Durchfluss zu niedrig bzw. Temperatur zu hoch (hier erst die Lüfter hochdrehen)) bin ich wohl gut abgesichert. Im BIOS dann noch die Shutdown Temperatur für den CPU auf 75° Grad, nicht leitendes Kühlmittel im Kreislauf und Temp. Anzeigen auf dem zweiten Monitor immer im Blick. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme abgesehen von Sauereien beim basteln
> 
> Das die Schläuche weich werden ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Gerade ein kurzes Stück Schlauch zwischen CPU und GPU kommt nicht ohne Knickschutz aus.



Das ist das A und O! Man darf nicht im Blindflug eine WaKü verbauen und davon ausgehen, das Thema ist damit dauerhaft erledigt. Die WaKü braucht insgesamt mehr Wartung und Pflege als ein Luftkühler. Dafür liefert sie eben auch bessere Kühlleistung.

Egal ob Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung - das Temperaturmonitoring im Mainboard sollte IMMER eingeschaltet und richtig konfiguriert sein und ein PC Speaker angeschlossen, oder man konfiguriert es direkt auf "Power off" im Alarmfall.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



uka schrieb:


> RAM-Bänke und 2 PCIe Slots standen unter "Wasser" - Board lief ohne Probleme weiter. Seit dem glaube ich auch an die Videos, wo Rechner mit dem Zeug geflutet werden und weiterlaufen. Das "Wasser" ist auch eher schmiere und ohne richtige Seife bekommst du es von den Fingern nicht ab .. die bleiben dann "glitschig".



Das schmierige Gefühl von Wasserzusätzen geht meist enthaltenes Glykol zurück. Ein hoher Wasseranteil ist trotzdem möglich und, zugunsten der Kühlleistung, üblich. Wie die genannten Praxisbeispiele zeigen, gibt es zwischen "nicht leitend" (was für keine wasserhaltige Kühlflüssigkeit gilt) und "gut leitend" aber eine große Grauzone. Das Kühlmedium in Wasserkühlung ist meist leitend, selbst ohne Wasserzusätze und mit den unvermeidbaren gelösten Ionen im ehemals destillierten Wasser, aber so schwach, dass es die Hardware nicht oder kaum stört – im Gegensatz zur zum Beispiel der weiter oben erwähnten Schraube auf dem Mainboard. Natürlich gibt es trotzdem Stellen, an denen bedenkliche Kontakte dicht beieinander liegen und niemand sollte sein Mainboard absichtlich baden schicken, aber in der Regel sind Korrosion durch länger anhaltende Feuchtigkeit und Verschmutzung durch Farbzusätze die größere Gefahr.




Breyten schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den sehr guten Bericht sowie Video.  Was man noch hinzufügen kann ist, wenn man PETG statt Acrylröhre verwendet, dass PETG viel schneller sich verformen kann, weil PETG einen geringeren Schmelzpunkt als Acryl hat.
> 
> Was das zusammen mit Grafikkarten passieren kann, die einen gehackten BIOS haben, kann man in diesem Video sehr gut sehen.
> 
> ...



Von Hardtubes würde ich Anfängern aufgrund der aufwendigen Verarbeitung sowieso abraten. In diesem Fall frage ich mich aber ernsthaft, wieso jemand das Temperaturlimit wassergekühlter GPUs ausschaltet? Eigentlich könnte man es sogar herabsetzen; wenn die GPU über 75 °C erreicht, liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Problem vor.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Video jetzt auch gesehen und mir sind da ein paar Sachen aufgefallen:
> 
> - "Die Echtheit dieser Windowsversion wurde noch nicht getestet" Soso  (Kaum lesbar unter dem Fenster mit den Temperaturen unten Rechts)
> - Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen im Video, das Schlauchanschlüsse NUR von Hand feszuschrauben sind, das gilt auch wenn man die Überwurfmutter anzieht! Ansonsten kann der Schlauch Risse bekommen und Undicht werden.
> - Ihr habt richtig alte Grafikkarten bei euch im Regal



Bei der Anzahl an wöchentlichen Windows-Neuinstallationen könnte Microsoft uns gleich einen Mitarbeiter in der Redaktion stationieren, wenn wir die jedesmal (telefonisch) aktivieren würden  . Auf den Zusammenbau einer Wasserkühlung bin ich gar nicht eingangen (17 Minuten und so), aber die gezeigen Anschlüsse haben auch keinen Sechskant für Werkzeug. Privaten Erfahrungen, Herstellerberichten und Lesereinsendungen zu Folge geben die Gewinde in Kunststoffdeckeln in der Regel auch lange vor den Schläuchen auf.
Die wirklich alten Grafikkarten liegen übrigens im Lager, die Wand im Testlab ist vergleichsweise aktuell. Auf der Suche nach PCI-Hardware für das Riser-/Adapter-Special in der aktuellen Ausgabe habe ich sogar eine arme einsame VLB-Karte gefunden, obwohl PCGH erst Jahre später gegründet wurde und wir weder passende Mainboards noch CPUs haben.




Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Ich habe in all den Jahren nur einen Ausfall bei der Wasserkühlung gehabt. Die Pumpe einer eben mal 4 Monate alten AiO Wasserkühlung (Alphacool Eisberg 240) auf einem AMD FX hatte sich aus heiterem Himmel verabschiedet. Zum Glück hatte ich im BIOS einen Alarm bei der CPU-Temperatur hinterlegt und als hier die kritische Grenze erreicht wurde piepte es los. Ich hab den Rechner dann direkt runtergefahren und er hat es gut überstanden. Der Händler sagte mir, von ein paar hundert verkauften AiO dieser Marke wäre das der erste Fall wo sich eine Pumpe so schnell verabschiedet. Man hat das Ding sogar zur Begutachtung zum Hersteller geschickt. Tja, wie ein 6er im Lotto nur eben anders herum.



Die im Video getätigten Aussagen beziehen sich alle auf modulare Wasserkühlungen – nur da muss man sich ja selbst Gedanken über die Verschlauchung machen. Im KoWaKü-Markt sind beispielsweise sehr Kunststoffteile an der Halterung beteiligt und mit der Eisberg gab es auch mindestens ein Fall, in dem ein vom Nutzer verursachter Pumpenstillstand mit einem Wasseraustritt am Boden der Kühler-Pumpeneinheit endete. (Bei der Eisbaer hat Alphacool nach eigener Aussagen nachgebessert.)
Aber zum Glück informieren einen die Lüfter der meisten Kompaktwasserkühlungen ja nachdrücklich, wenn die CPU-Temperatur steigt


----------



## takan (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

vllt sollte erwähnt werden das machen rechenzentren auf heißwasserkühlung setzen.


----------



## ChrisMSI (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



takan schrieb:


> vllt sollte erwähnt werden das machen rechenzentren auf heißwasserkühlung setzen.


hast da nen link dazu klingt interessant, zumindest würde mich die funktionsweise interessieren


----------



## Downsampler (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*

Ich verwende eine Radeon 5870 Eyefinity6, 2 GB mit selbstmontierter AIO-Wakü und 2 daran verbauten Lüftern und einem separaten Lüfter, der die Spannungswandler kühlt.

Bei mir fiel im Sommer 2013 während dem Spielen die Pumpe der AIO Wakü auf der GPU aus. Die Temperatur der GPU erreichte über 90 Grad. Im Spiel wurde es zunehmend ruckeliger und dann hat die GPU selbsttätig abgeschaltet. Der PC blieb mit einem Blackscreen hängen. Spätere Kontrollen mit HWMonitor und Everest wiesen dann eine Maximaltemperatur von 98 Grad C aus.

Nach dem auswechseln der AIO Wakü funktionierte dann aber wieder alles. Die hohe Temperatur hat der Grafikkarte anscheinend nicht geschadet, denn Sie läuft bis zum heutigen Tage.


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird eine Wasserkühlung doch überwacht. Also mit einem Durchflussmesser und Temperaturmesser. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie da eine solche Panne so lange unbemerkt bleiben kann, damit ein echter Hardwareschaden entsteht.



Normalerweise liegt jedem Mainboard schon eine Software bei, die einmal installiert mit Windows startet, und bei ggf. selbst festgelegten Temperatur-Grenzwerten einen Alarm ausgibt - egal wie der PC gekühlt wird. Und die überwacht meistens nicht nur die CPU/Mobo-Temperatur, sondern auch die einzelnen Versorgungs-Spannungen, und verschiedene Lüfterdrehzahlen. Und die Graka sollte eine solche Überwachung (also nen Alarm, nicht nur Throttel und Notabschaltung) schon im Treiber integriert haben. Teilweise sind entsprechende Funktionen auch schon im BIOS des Mobos verfügbar, und arbeiten damit komplett unabhängig vom OS. Und am Ende, falls das alles versagt, sollten eigentlich alle CPUs und GPUs auch Schutzmechanismen in Hardware haben. Meinen alten QX6700 hatte ich damals sogar mal über ca. 2 Jahre quasi 24/7 mit 90-92° betrieben, und die CPU arbeitet heute noch fehlerfrei in einem Sekundärsystem.

Ich hab in meinem Main-Sys ne Corsair AiO-WaKü für die CPU verbaut, und eine 2te auf Reserve liegen. Vom lästigen Pumpengeräusch des ersten Systems mal abgesehen, hatte ich die letzten 4,5 Jahre keine Ausfälle zu beklagen. Und selbst wenn, nach max. 10 Minuten (defekte AIO raus, Ersatz-AIO rein) läuft die Kiste wieder. Dazu kommt, das die Lüfter der AIO vom Mainboard entsprechend der CPU-Temperatur gesteuert werden. Da ich die Lüfter im normalen Betrieb quasi nicht höre, kann ich also bei erhöhter Lüfterdrehzahl (und damit vor irgendwelchen durch Temp-Grenzen ausgelösten Alarmen) am Geräusch meines PCs schon erkennen, wenn hier etwas im Argen liegt.


----------

